# [Ipod Nano 4G] Pochettes inversés



## HuHy (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour voila j'ai acquéris le nano 4G vrai petite merveille 
J'ai déja eu ce problème au part avant sur le 3G mes pochettes s'inversaient 

Exemple :
Pour la chanson de Booba il y a la pochette de Sinik et vice et versa...

Je n'ai jamais trouvé la solution a ce problème
Donc je demande


Merci beaucoup a vous tous


----------



## fandipod (29 Septembre 2008)

As-tu essayé de le restaruer pour voir si ce problème persistait?


----------



## rofusionodd (29 Septembre 2008)

Si tu avais déjà le même probleme sur ton ancien ipod, serais-ce pas plustôt un bug de iTunes ?

Sinon je vois pas ...


----------



## Jonalex (30 Septembre 2008)

(je suis sur un clavier qwerty j'ai pas d'accents je precise ^^)

Salut,

Pour repondre a ta question sur itunes, faire un click droit sur la music sur laquelle tu veux changer la pochette...Obtenir les informations...puis onglets illustrations apres ''ajouter'' 

Voila J'espere que ca va marcher


----------



## nicolasf (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai déjà eu un problème similaire sur mon iPod Touch : après une synchronisation, les pochettes étaient mélangées sur l'iPod dans le plus grand désordre. Il m'a fallu en fait resynchroniser tout puisque les pochettes étaient bonnes sur iTunes.

Ça n'est arrivé qu'une fois, j'espère que, comme pour toi, cela restera un bug isolé...


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> J'ai déjà eu un problème similaire sur mon iPod Touch : après une synchronisation, les pochettes étaient mélangées sur l'iPod dans le plus grand désordre. Il m'a fallu en fait resynchroniser tout puisque les pochettes étaient bonnes sur iTunes.
> 
> Ça n'est arrivé qu'une fois, j'espère que, comme pour toi, cela restera un bug isolé...


 
Ca m'arrive de temps en temps sur mon iPOD Touch. Seule solution trouvée:
- supprimer le titre ou l'album s'affichant avec la mauvaise pochette de la liste de lecture synchronisée avecc l'iPOD (ou juste décocher les titres)
- faire une synchro pour enlever ces titres de l'iPOD
- remettre les titres ou les recocher dans la liste de lecture
- refaire une synchro pour recopier les titres sur l'iPOD

En général ça suffit.

Quand le mal se généralise, je supprime tout (je ne coche aucune liste de lecture à synchroniser sur l'iPOD et je fais une syncjro, ce qui supprime toute la musique de l'iPOD), puis je resynchronise en totalité pour remettre toute la musique.


----------



## HuHy (30 Septembre 2008)

Premièrement merci pour toute vos réponses 
Ensuite ce que je faisais sur l'ancien Ipod je supprimais les tracks avec les pochettse inversés et je les remettais... mais c'est assez chiant j'aurais aimé savoir d'ou venait ce problème

Merci


----------



## nicolasf (30 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca m'arrive de temps en temps sur mon iPOD Touch. Seule solution trouvée:
> - supprimer le titre ou l'album s'affichant avec la mauvaise pochette de la liste de lecture synchronisée avecc l'iPOD (ou juste décocher les titres)
> - faire une synchro pour enlever ces titres de l'iPOD
> - remettre les titres ou les recocher dans la liste de lecture
> ...



J'avais commencé en les resynchronisant (je modifiais plutôt les informations, mais l'effet était le même) mais vu l'étendue des dégâts (à vue de nez, je dirai les 2/3 de faux), j'ai préféré tout resynchroniser. Ça a pris du temps, mais ça a marché...

J'espère en tout cas que les mises à jours récentes auront réglé ce problème. C'est désagréable disons...


----------



## HuHy (30 Septembre 2008)

Le problème c'est que je syncro manuel...


----------



## fandipod (30 Septembre 2008)

Enfin quelqu'un qui synchronise manuellement bienvenue au club......


----------



## HuHy (30 Septembre 2008)

Il n'y a pas mieu 
La syncronisation automatique suck!


----------



## nicolasf (30 Septembre 2008)

Ah bah c'est constructif ça... 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous ne voulez pas d'une synchronisation automatique : vous créez une liste de lecture où vous glissez les morceaux que vous souhaitez. La seule différence avec une synchronisation manuelle, c'est un clic. Côté avantage, je trouve qu'ils sont énormes : vous changez d'iPod, vous retrouvez tout instantanément (enfin, le temps du transfert quoi). Vous pouvez aussi, par exemple, avoir différentes listes de synchronisation.

Enfin bref, faites bien comme vous voulez, mais je trouve que vous vous compliquez la vie. Oh, et dans ton cas, HuHy, je ne vois que deux possibilités : soit tu modifies une info pour chaque fichier (par exemple, ajoute un commentaire) ; soit tu restaures. De toute façon, tu aurais été plus vite en automatique mais bon...


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais le problème c'est que la synchro automatique est plus longue que quand on le fait manuellement.....


----------



## nicolasf (3 Octobre 2008)

Ben je suppose qu'on ne peut pas tout avoir. Pour ma part, je trouve que l'on gagne du temps, sans doute pas sur une synchronisation, mais sur le long terme.

Après, chacun fait comme il veut...


----------



## fandipod (4 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement  un bon état d'esprit...Félicitation


----------

